# Hub Dilema - What is the best lightweight hub?



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello guys
I would like to know which the best hub to use with RACE 7000 rims. Lightweight hubs, but reliable.


----------



## bmph8ter (Oct 29, 2007)

Stans uses the American Classics as they allow for a more evenly tensioned build.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not Tune.


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

I said dilema because i dont want to use prince/princess, no more. Last week i sent my hubs to germany with axle and freehub broken


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! Tune are meant for showbikes only. Been there too... Dt Swiss still have one of the best compromises I believe...


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tune can blow me. Making light parts doesn't mean **** if they break. I'm not exaggerating one bit - everyone I know with Tune hubs (and that's probably about 5-6 people) have had a broken freehub and/or axle, including myself. And we're in Singapore where the terrain is not very hardcore and the riders are mostly skinny Asian guys!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

adept1 said:


> Tune can blow me. Making light parts doesn't mean **** if they break. I'm not exaggerating one bit - everyone I know with Tune hubs (and that's probably about 5-6 people) have had a broken freehub and/or axle, including myself. And we're in Singapore where the terrain is not very hardcore and the riders are mostly skinny Asian guys!


 :thumbsup:

I know 4 people. Me included.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Chris King*

Chris King


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

That was one of my choices... But they are heavier and parts are less available than dt ones...


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

Hope pro II seem to get good reviews are relatively light weight and not outrageously priced. I have a set but can't comment on my experience since my bike has been in the shop since I got them.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*uuh*

I remember that i was criticized when i once said Tune were bad...People asked me to get those hubs and i told them to stay clear for ages...

anyway - it seems the "news" has finally sunk in. Just stay clear of Tune (and Extralite).

DT Swiss for sure are light enough AND durable although i don't like the centerlock thing...and they're expensive.

I still think Amclassic is a decent way to go light.Even if the freehub design is not to be considered the best and even though some might have to change bearings more often than on other hubs they still are light and reliable for what you pay. Bearings and freehub are easy to service and don't cost all that much either.


----------



## sing_903 (Apr 1, 2009)

how about a2z hubs?
have anyone used it?


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

floxy said:


> Hope pro II seem to get good reviews are relatively light weight and not outrageously priced. I have a set but can't comment on my experience since my bike has been in the shop since I got them.


I'm a new hope owner, but based on my research they are very reliable. When/if the rear hub does develop a problem, it's easily fixed because the spare parts are widely available and not expensive. The hubs are also easily convertible into different types of axles, which means your investment can last a long time.

They're lighter than King hubs, but not really in the "lightweight" category - more mid-weight (for the rear, about 30 grams lighter than King). The price is great for what you get though (especially when you order from the UK) - about half the price of Chris King.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

sing_903 said:


> how about a2z hubs?
> have anyone used it?


The A2Z hubs are manufactured by Chin Haur who also do American Classsic, Ritchey, WTB, the Rotaz hubs on eBay.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Rivet said:


> The A2Z hubs are manufactured by Chin Haur who also do American Classsic, Ritchey, WTB, the Rotaz hubs on eBay.


ogh i forgot - i had good luck too with my cheapo Taiwan-hubs (131+252g). Laced to some Alex scandium rims the wheelset weighed just 1315g.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i believe the am classics and the WTB are the same hubs... so you could get them built fairly cheep from BWW.


----------



## sing_903 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rivet said:


> The A2Z hubs are manufactured by Chin Haur who also do American Classsic, Ritchey, WTB, the Rotaz hubs on eBay.


Actually I am considering to lace a pair of wheelsets : *a2z Disc hubs + ZTR Olympic Rim*, but I cannot find much reviews of these hubs...:bluefrown:

Also, I heard someone said *DT rev* spokes perform worser than *DT compt*, so if I usually ride on-road, which spokes should be more suitable? :madman:

thanks for advices~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

As far as tune - just get the ti freewheel body  I use mig70/mag190 so cannot comment on the king/kong stuff.

Extralite stuff isn't bad either mine are still good  I just don't like how the freewheel mates with the hub. EL's make real good hill climbing specific wheels. Little coasting and slow speeds.

Serious.

What about DT Swiss 190s then?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

nino said:


> ogh i forgot - i had good luck too with my cheapo Taiwan-hubs (131+252g). Laced to some Alex scandium rims the wheelset weighed just 1315g.


Been running the Rotaz hubs for a year problem free. With those hubs and the 355 rims I scored at a swapmeet I have a 1370g wheelset that I built up for $230.00


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

facelessfools said:


> i believe the am classics and the WTB are the same hubs... so you could get them built fairly cheep from BWW.


As I have a set of each (ACs on my custom build 29er wheels, WTBs came stock on my Anthem X) I can say that no, they are most definitely not the same hub.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

sing_903 said:


> Also, I heard someone said *DT rev* spokes perform worser than *DT compt*, so if I usually ride on-road, which spokes should be more suitable? :madman:


i run DT rev spokes on my DJ bike, my freeride bike, and my 29er. they are light as all heck, and build a nice high tension wheel, and i've NEVER had a durability problem, even regularly casing the heck out of stuff.

dt revs are suitable for pretty much dang near everything as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

DT 240s - light weight and durable. Currently running these hubs on my road wheelset, would consider for my mountain wheelsets if the engagement was better... even with an upgrade it's 36pt (stock 18pt).

King - decent weight, higher engagement (72pt), and very durable. Currently run on both my 29ers.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> As I have a set of each (ACs on my custom build 29er wheels, WTBs came stock on my Anthem X) I can say that no, they are most definitely not the same hub.


good to know :thumbsup: i heard it somewhere on here and wasn't sure. i should have added that to my post.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

I'm using A2Z hubs laced to Olympic 347 rim with DT Revo spokes. I'm 180lb with gear and wheels been holding for limited rides I did. I can't comment on long term since knee injury keep me away from riding but doing semi-aggressive riding bike felt very stable with no sensible flex. 
I had an issue with missing washer on rear hub but it got sorted out very quickly. TorontoCycles run good deal on those hubs and complete wheelset with valves and yellow tape sits at 1362g.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorry Slobber, but I can´t agree with you... Extralite hubs are very bad. Same as Tune, or worst. The point you referred about the "_I just don't like how the freewheel mates with the hub_" is very true. They put a simple nylon shim between the freewheel and the hub on the inner side and a bearing on the outer side!!! Now the new proto rear hub is totally different. No stupid shims, no stupid engagement system... Lets see how it stands to time.


----------



## MWWH (Mar 9, 2004)

What about XTR? Im not sure if they are lightweight or cheap compared to the others but I'm pretty happy with them- I still have the old 950s (11 years old now) and now new ones as part of an XTR wheelset- I guess the wheel set hubs are different to standard but Im guessing the internals are the same? Sorry for the ignorance on my part but FWIW Ive been pretty happy with XTRs.

I also have Hugi 240s but they are a pain to service (at least to change bearings)compared to old skool cup and cone on the XTRs.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

No, No, No, not XTR......unless you like lots of ongoing maintenance. Not only with the bearings but the freehubs are weak too.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=465660


----------



## Junkyard (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm very happy with my White Industries hubs. 

Perfect balance between price, weight, strength. 

Probably way too heavy for anyone who thinks alloy is suitable material for a free hub body though.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

tiflow_21 said:


> DT 240s - light weight and durable. Currently running these hubs on my road wheelset, would consider for my mountain wheelsets if the engagement was better... even with an upgrade it's 36pt (stock 18pt).
> 
> King - decent weight, higher engagement (72pt), and very durable. Currently run on both my 29ers.


Any idea how many engagement pts on the Hope Pro II hubs?? What about Shimano XTRs?


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

I've got a White Industries M16 Disc Front Hub. It's not particularly light at 199g, but it makes a great foundation for a serious, stiff wheel that responds extremely well to braking loads. Actually, this is probably the first hub I've ever had that actually impresses me with its ability to handle the loads imposed upon it, lateral and torsional, just a solid hub.


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

24 on Hope Pro II. I want to say XTR is the same but don't know for sure.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> That was one of my choices... But they are heavier and parts are less available than dt ones...


Chris King hubs don't need "parts." 

OK, maybe after thousands of miles & half a decade you may want to replace the seals, which you can buy for $10 direct on their website & easily install yourself! You can also buy the special grease you may want to use on the bearings every year or so, again all by yourself, for about the same price direct.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

talked with my LBS today and they said if they had to go for a hub they'd go DT Swiss (and they don't even sell them, they are a Trek store)...


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Unless you really trust your lbs I typically don't listen to my lbs  

They're are some great LBS far away from me but even in a big city wrenches and sales people often don't know what the latest product is or how durable what the rec is.

I take lbs suggestions with a grain of salt.


----------



## kitsuma (Jul 25, 2006)

My call is the I9 Ultralite Race. I'm running the Ultralites w/ 355 rims. I've ridden the piss out of them over the last six months, and they are holding up just fine. No, they aren't the lightest (or anywhere near close) in the class. What you give up in weight, you gain in stiffness, and the best damn freehub in the business. All of the added weight (compared to the competition) is at the hub, so the moment of inertia should be the same, if not better than the others. 

Having said that, I prefer a springier wheel on my old steel hardtail. So in that case, I'd go the Am Classic/ DT Revo/ 355 route. Which I am in fact doing; I have the hubs and spokes; I just need to order the rims. I'll add Enduro Zero bearings when I get around to it, and end up with not the lightest; but rather a light/fast/reliable wheelset.


----------



## sing_903 (Apr 1, 2009)

floxy said:


> 24 on Hope Pro II. I want to say XTR is the same but don't know for sure.


Um...any idea how many engagement pts on the a2z hubs?? 
Is there anyone can help?


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

U use DT Swiss 240s hubs. Fairly light and absolutely bombproof. If you have the cash 190s hubs can also be had. That would be my recommendation. Extralite also has hubs and they weigh absolutely nothing, I can't speak to their reliability though.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> As I have a set of each (ACs on my custom build 29er wheels, WTBs came stock on my Anthem X) I can say that no, they are most definitely not the same hub.


+1 to this. Have a rear AC and WTB rear hub. The WTB is based on a previous generation AC, but is not the same as the current AC. The WTB normally costs a bit less, has slightly different size specs, and weighs in a bit more. Not a bad hub, but not the same either.

JmZ


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Just throwing this into the discussion: Acros .54 hubs (148+255g or lighter with expensive ceramic option). You can build nice wheel sets with them. Rode this racing season on them, had no problem (though a sample size of 1 is not very representative of course). Taking them apart and servicing is so easy!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Its an option, but the dt240s are way better. (My opinion of course). Same weight, cheaper wheels (with same components except hubs), better engagement system...


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

AlexRandall said:


> No, No, No, not XTR......unless you like lots of ongoing maintenance. Not only with the bearings but the freehubs are weak too.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=465660


The thread you refer to is about xt wheels and hubs. xtr has a different design. :skep:

Although they are not lightweight and they need a bit more maintenance, xtr hubs are for me the way to go. Quit cheap, good bearings and sealings and not too heavy :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

tarzan said:


> The thread you refer to is about xt wheels and hubs. xtr has a different design. :skep:
> 
> Although they are not lightweight and they need a bit more maintenance, xtr hubs are for me the way to go. Quit cheap, good bearings and sealings and not too heavy :thumbsup:


isn't a set of xt hubs w/out skewers almost 650 grams??


----------



## Vissie2 (Feb 2, 2010)

And what about the NoTubes ZTRs?


Are there any positive/negative experiences with these ones?


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Vissie2 said:


> And what about the NoTubes ZTRs?
> 
> 
> Are there any positive/negative experiences with these ones?


BUMP as also interested to hear any user reports on the ZTR hubs :thumbsup:


----------



## sibbi (Feb 3, 2010)

Carbon-Ti hubs? A friend of mine sells them and he told me that they are good products.. the only downside is the price..
http://www.carbon-ti.com/index.php?p1=prodotti&Cat=XHM


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

I don;t understand when people say Tune isn;t good... 
When you want the lightest of the lightest, you may expect that the durability isn;t as good offcourse!
A dt hub is like 50 grams heavier a pair than a set of Tune hubs... When you want the Tune, you may expect it to break sometime or have a bit more maintenance.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Ninko said:


> I don;t understand when people say Tune isn;t good...
> When you want the lightest of the lightest, you may expect that the durability isn;t as good offcourse!
> A dt hub is like 50 grams heavier a pair than a set of Tune hubs... When you want the Tune, you may expect it to break sometime or have a bit more maintenance.


 Let me help you to understand. In my book, if a hub only lasts a few hundreds of km's, then it's no good. By the way, those 50g are almost only from the rear hub. (the one that breaks).

I do believe that with some proper arrangements tune hubs could be really nice! But the carbon axle is crap, the alu freewheel also garbage. Hub engagement system not that nice either.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Rivet said:


> The A2Z hubs are manufactured by Chin Haur, who also do American Classsic, Ritchey, WTB, and the Rotaz hubs on eBay.


I just had a look at Chin Haur's site, and noticed that they offer carbon hubs.

https://www.chinhaur.com.tw/


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Roadsters said:


> I just had a look at Chin Haur's site, and noticed that they offer carbon hubs.


They are V-Brake, so could not be used with any Stan's rim other than the 355 ABT. Plus, I think those are road hubs, though the axle does look pretty big, like a 135mm mountain. Also, the product number beings in R, which I think is road because the disc version (mountain) is RD...


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

"...the product number beings in R, which I think is road because the disc version (mountain) is RD."

Shows you what I know. I thought that the "R" for the V-brake version stood for Rockin', and the "RD" for the disc brake version stood for Really Dumb.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

roaringboy said:


> BUMP as also interested to hear any user reports on the ZTR hubs :thumbsup:


Great hubs, imo. I've got almost a year on my set, and they still work flawlessly. One of my endcaps worked loose, but since I've tightened it it hasn't occurred since. Just make sure everything is nice and tight if you get them.

BTW, I believe my ZTR/SuperComp/355 wheelset weighed 1510g.

Edit: A little more info -> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=507790&highlight=ZTR+hubs


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks bholwell - i was thinking along the lines of ZTR/Rev's/Alpine. Really fancy the American Classic hubs but for the price, the ZTR's aren't much heavier.


----------



## Jukebox (Sep 2, 2004)

amillmtb said:


> They are V-Brake, so could not be used with any Stan's rim other than the 355 ABT. Plus, I think those are road hubs, though the axle does look pretty big, like a 135mm mountain. Also, the product number beings in R, which I think is road because the disc version (mountain) is RD...


The front has a part number that starts in F, the R probably means rear, RD is rear disc.


----------

